# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Këngë për dashurinë

## shigjeta

Ju ftoj te gjitheve te shkruajme kenget per dashurine qe ju kane pelqyer me shume, qofshin keto te reja apo te kenduara vite me pare.

TE DUA  (kenduar nga Robert Alia) 

Dy trupat tane lakuriq
Prishur krevatin mos me keq
Era perjashta ulurin
E shiu xhamat po troket

Ngrihesh ngadale si nje hyjnesh
Si nje siren a perendesh
Capkene koken ul mbi mua 
Dhe flet me do sa une te dua ?  

Te dua zemer ty kaq fort  
Sa eshte e vogel gjithesia
Ajo nje puthje  nuk nxe dot
E si do nxer fjalet e mia 

Dhe vetem ti je kaq e madhe
Te puth, te puth e nuk mbaroj
Ti, det pa fund dhe pa ane
Mbytem ne dallg dhe prap notoj  

Ngrihesh ngadale si nje hyjnesh
Si nje siren a perendesh
Capkene koken ul mbi mua 
Dhe flet me do sa une te dua ?  

Une nuk flas e cfare te them 
Trup e shpirt ber une jam 
Deri ne palc ty te ndjej
Por frikem se mos te genjej 

Te dua zemer ty kaq fort  
Sa eshte e vogel gjithesia
Ajo nje puthje nuk nxe dot
E si do nxer fjalet e mia

Dhe vetem ti je kaq e madhe
Te puth, te puth e nuk mbaroj
Ti, det pa fund dhe pa ane
Mbytem ne dallg dhe prap notoj  

Ti sdo me besosh 
Sa te dua 
Sta them dot

Te dua zemer ty kaq fort  
Sa eshte e vogel gjithesia
Ajo nje puthje  nuk nxe dot
E si do nxer fjalet e mia 

Dhe vetem ti je kaq e madhe
Te puth, te puth e nuk mbaroj
Ti, det pa fund dhe pa ane
Mbytem ne dallg dhe prap notoj

----------


## ^VJOSA^

LULET E MAJIT

Nje dite te bukur maji 
une ty t'takova
tek po rrije ulur 
nen nje lule

Lulet e majit ,
per ty i enderova
lumturin' ne shpirt
veç ti ma prure

Por tani je vyshkur 
me s'ke ere
lulet e tua, per mua
s'kane me vlere

Nuk je ti lulja e bukur 
e diteve te majit
Por je lulja e zemres 
sime te vajit..

S'me harrohen ditet 
kur rinia
sa here rrembehej 
ajo nga dashuria..

Ishe e vogel 
atehere vajza ime 
s'mendoje tjeter 
veçse per enderime

Por tani je vyshkur
me s'ke ere
Lulet e tua per mua 
s'kane me vlere 

Do te kujtoj perhere
moj lulja ime
ndonese je kaq larg
kesaj zemres sime

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Serenat Korcare

SE BINTE BORE...

Se binte bore,
bora e pare.
Dhe ne te dy lodronim* ne trotuar.

Dhe ne te dy,
zen' dore per dore,
Lodronim me topa bore.

Ref.Ti rrendje vogelushe sykalter,
mes bores qe binte papushim.
Te ngrinin ty dockat e njoma.
I ngrohje ato ne gjoksin tim.

Se bjer ti debore e bardhe, ti bjer.
S'ta kemi ty friken aspak.
Se shume dashuri ka kjo botte,
e para s'harrohet pergjithmone.

----------


## Don_Elvisi

lulet e majit sa me pelqen ajo kenge

----------


## As^Dibrane

ERION KORINI - Te ndjej

Je ber rre e hedh mbi  mua
Flok debore e lot e mall
poshte tyre une humba 
diku thelle ne nje pralle
kerkoj vehten ajo fshihet
rruges shkoj e udha vdes
pres nje cast te kalter dite 
po e pres
nje humnere e thelle tani na ndan
nje kujtim te dy ne jete na mban
Dhembja zemren ndez si nje flak shpirtin djeg
ste kam prane dhe sme ke
ne c'planet u treten ato nete
kur ne trupin tend humbisja krejt
ishim bashke nje drite
ishim bashke univerz ishim nje jete

Te ndjej te ndjej te ndjej
e ne cdo vere si aromen
dhe te gjej edhe te gjej
 atje parajsen tone
me vjen me vjen me vjen 
naten vone e hyn ne dhome 
edhe zbret ti te kjo pralle 
me nje puthje me rringjall 

P.S. eshte njera nga kenget me te bukura per momentin

----------


## Shqipe_01

Padyshim qe serenatat korcare me  bukur se gjithe stilet e muzikes te tjera e kapin temen e dashurise ( te pakten ky eshte besimi pran te cilit une qendroj). Korca ka qene dikur edhe vazhdon te jete (pak a shume) qyteti qe na ka sjelle disa nga kenget me te bukura per dashurine Prandaj ti permendesh te gjithe ato serenata qe me disa akorde edhe me aq shume ndjenje jane kenduar nuk eshte gje e lehte. Me poshte jane disa serenata qe shpesh here i kendoj me shoket ndonjehere edhe vete te cilat me pelqejne me shume.

Kali i Bardhe

Ka kohe qe dua te ze nje kal te bardhe,
Te rend dite e nate bashke me te neper savane,
Rend kali rend une fryn ere, dhe shkelet bari OOOOOO
Pse ik pse largon pse safron vet ai kali.
Rend kali rend une fry ere dhe shkelet bari OOOOOO
pse ik pse largon pse safron vet ai kali.

Si pune e keti kalit te bardhe eshte dashuria
Qe spati meshire aspak per lot e mia
Urime ti coj une asaj prej perendise OOOOO
Qe kur  trishtim mos paste prej Dashurise

Vendosa dhe une nje dite qe te largohem
nga   njerzir dhe gjithe ata qe dashurohen,
mallkime ti coj une asaj prej perendise OOOOO
mos past ajo kur dite te bardhe prej Dashurise.

GJithmone prane teje kalova

Gjithmone prane teje kalova
mos kutjo se une ty te harova
do te mbetesh per here ti pjese e zemeres time
une brengat largoja prane teje

Tash tjetri ty te perkedhelen 
dhe mua me le zog te mjere
do te kthehesh ne  cerdhe ndonjehere 
por ateher sdo te kete vend per shtegetar

Zemra ime eeeee ndjen se sdo te  kthehesh
edhe pse e di, se mua me plagose
A thua dashuria jooooooone,
tek netet e pagjumet do te mbetet gjithmone

----------


## shigjeta

Shume te bukura kenget qe jane sjelle deri tani ne kete teme. As^Dibrane kete kenge te Erjon Korinit nuk e kam degjuar, duhet te jete kenge e re dhe teksti me pelqeu. Pa dyshim serenatat korcare ngelen nder kenget me te bukura shqiptare per dashurine.  Pak a shume ne stilin e serenatave eshte dhe kenga me poshte, kenduar nga Ardian Trebicka

*Te fryn era nen kemishe* 

Diellin ti ke hedhur kraheve
si te jete nje cope shami
ne nje loje ziliqare
duhemi une edhe ti

Te fryn era nen kemishe
dhe me ben te kem zili
te ta ledhatoja trupin
me buzet, gishtat e mi

Dua te te prek aq lehte
prekjen time mos ta ndiesh
te te kthej, c'te mori era
trupit, aromen e nxehte

Te fryn era nen kemishe
dhe me ben te kem zili
te ta ledhatoja trupin
me buzet, gishtat e mi

Kengen mund ta degjoni tek MuzikaAlbasoul, albumi "Dhe deti na ka zili"

----------


## BaseNameB

FAJIN E KA KJO BORE. (Anita Bitri)  Sot eshte e shtune,
kemi hartim,
ka gjalleri
dhe frymezim,
po per cudi...,
shikoj nga lart,
nje zog na fton,
troket ne xham.

Bora e bardhe
pemet mbuloi,
cudi.., me fal!
Ti nuk e fal.
I vogli zog,
shpej fluturoi,
t'i shkojm' nga pas
me gaz na fton.

(refreni)
Ja po ulet ne oborr,
rreth e rreth esht' kjo debore,
oh sa na gezon,
dhe si zogjte na fton.
Ja syqeshur ne vrapuam,
pame mimozat qe buruan,
oh sa u cuditm,
zemrat na trokiten..,
Ja syqeshur lozim ne si femije,
gjuaj une, me fort gjuan ti.
Shpejt harruam se ne kishim hartim;
...Hej ti shok, pse gjuan kaq fort!
Ja zilja ra, sa shpejt mbaroi kjo ore,
me sy te qeshur ne mesuesen shikojme,
ja dhe femijt qe ........ shperndane ne oborr;
Nuk kemi faj, fajin e ka kjo bor'!
Nuk kemi faj, fajin e ka kjo bor'!
Nuk kemi faj...Faj ka kjo bor'! 

shpresoj tju pelqej

----------


## BaseNameB

Po tingujt e Motrave Libohova vallë a zbehen?  Ç'e do titullin...

Moshë për dashuri
S'kishim atëhere
Se unë e ti ishim dy fëmijë
Të lumturuar,
si askush mbi dhe.
Atë çast mbi ne
një zog fluturoi
-Do ta kap- më the
në dorën tënde t'i bëj unë fole.
Ti, për mua, e di, e di, e di
natën vonë, yjet që nga larg
zbrisnje ti mbi tokë

******

As fëmijë e as të rritur s'ishim ne
Ndaj s'e dinim, jo
Ç'ish kjo ndjenjë
që herë na lidhte herë na ndante
Si një lojë ajo

*****

Jo nuk e di, kjo moshë
por një ditë tek ne
afrohet mosha e rinisë
çdo fjalë e jona vjen e bëhet poezi
vjen një ditë si pa kuptuar
unë e ti të dashuruar
Pa ty botën s'e kuptoj
Je det i thellë pa fund,
pa fund, o dashuri

******

Jo jo s'e di
S'e di se si
afrohet mosha e rinisë
çdo fjalë e jona bëhet
këngë e poezi
Vjen një ditë si pa kuptuar
unë dhe ti të dashuruar
Pa ty botën s'e kuptoj
Je det i thellë pa pund
pa fund je ti

***

Ty s'të ndaj nga vetja o (e)i dashur
Pranë të kam gjithmonë
S'e kuptoj kur jemi të dy larg
Kush nga ne ngurron

*****

Jo nuk e di
kjo moshë........


Jo jo s'e di , s'e di se si
.....................

----------


## BaseNameB

Vace Zela

Lemza

Sa ra zilja me nisi frika
mesusi hyni ne mesim
obobo sec me ra pika
kur ai thirri emrin tim

Un asnje fjale se kisha mesuar
se ne takim isha me ty
kur nisi lemza e bekuar
ne derrase te zeze...

oho mos me ngacmo, oho pse me mundon
la la la , la la la, la la la
c'me kujton kaq shpesh mor djale
lerme moj lezme lerme te qete

eshte turp i madh kur z'di nje fjale
edhe lemzen kisha mbet
por lerme moj lemze se mbarova
c'do mesim un ta mesoj
po te jap fjalen po kalova
un ne takim me shpesh do shkoj

oho mos me ngacmo, oho pse me mundon
la la la , la la la, la la la
c'me kujton kaq shpesh mor djale
lerme moj lezme lerme te qete

Sot jam 20 vjet

Kur rrime bashke
shpirti im
c'do dite nentorin
pres me padurim
me ty ditelindjen
dua ta festoj
per ty sot qeshin
syte e mi

c'do cast jetoj
e lumtur ne liri
se me lirine
un linda ne nentor

sot jam 20 vjet
edhe ne zemer kam hare
jeta pa mbarim
per te ardhmen plot gezim

sot jam 20 vjet
edhe jeta me therret
.......

p.s kenge te lumtura  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shigjeta

Bledi DR16 bashkohem me mendimin tend qe jane kenge te lumtura... :buzeqeshje:  Eshte gjithmone kenaqesi qe t'i degjosh. 

EJA NE ENDERR 
(Manjola Nallbani, albumi "Me shihni cilter si ju shoh")

Nuk e di sesi ndodhi, 
jo nuk ishte pabesi
u takuam papritur, 
humbem krejt ne dashuri
nje veshtrim, 
te gjithe qenien ma pushtonte
e dashuruar, te dashuruar
naten mbyllja syte te perqafoja

Ref.
Eja ne enderr, eja ne enderr
vec ne enderr une e jotja jam
eja ne enderr, eja shpirt ne enderr
jo ne enderr ne nuk bejme mekat
kam frike te zgjohem
pse largohesh
le te humbim sado pak te dy
le te humbim

Ik te lutem largohu
se jam zjarr e mos te djeg
vec ne enderr afrohu
atje jam une mbreteresh
shpirti im
une e jotja s'mund te behem
joooo

Ref
Eja ne enderr, eja ne enderr
vec ne enderr une e jotja jam
eja ne enderr, eja shpirt ne enderr
jo ne enderr ne nuk bejme mekat
kam frike te zgjohem
pse largohesh
le te humbim sado pak te dy
le te humbim

Ti mungove njehere ne enderr
endrres sime per cudi
krahehapur me prisje
kisha ardhur une tek ti
shpirti im
mbetem endje te nje ndjenje

----------


## sydylimri

Uau  serenata  fantasike  :buzeqeshje: 
Dua  nje   ndihme, si mund te gjej akordet e ketyre  serenatave ?
Nese  dikush  prej jush mund  te mi shkruaj ne nje partiture  do   e vleresoja  jashzakonisht  shume, por  nese jo  le  te me shkruaj  akordet  kryesore  dhe ne cfare ritmi luhen. Thx te  gjithve

Per kitare se harova  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

*Ti enderr s'te besoj* 
(kendon Dashnor Diko)

Sonte kur nata
mendjen ma trazon
sillesh rreth meje 
porsi meteor
Dua nje enderr per ty ta besoj
te ndalesh prane meje
sa shume e deshiroj
Eja zgjuar
mos valle ne enderr jam
syte e tua prane tani i kam
hej te lutem, shpejt ti mos shko
nese tretem, mbi trupin tim qendro

Jo s'te le te shkosh 
si enderr te mbarosh
ti s'je me meteor
ty enderr s'te besoj
Ne zemren time vajze
ti zbrite qe nga lart
erdhe si meteor
ty enderr s'te besoj

Ref
Hej aroma jote 
me dehu pergjithmone
se nje puthja jote
cdo mengjes me zgjon
Hej k'ta syte e tu
po qeshin dhe me thone
dashurite te gjitha
jane si meteor

----------


## Jonian

*DASHURIA*
Rovena Dilo (kenge e kenduar me pare nga Robert Alia)

Sa herë të kam pritur 
tek vendi që ne dimë. 
Mes shiut rrëke,
kur era fryn stuhi. 

Të dy të lagur, strukur qëndronim 
e s'ndjenim ne vetmi. 
Vetë më mësove se dashuria 
ka diell dhe në shi.
Vetë më mësove se dashuria 
gjithë qiellin ka çati. 

Mes qershive mjaltë qëndruam ne të dy. 
Kokrrat që nga lart pikonin lëng në sy.

E zgjatëm duart, përkulëm degët, 
por kokrra s'morëm dot. 
Ty të mos kisha pranë ato çaste 
e etur do te ndjehesha dhe sot .
Ty të mos kisha pranë ato çaste 
e etur do të ndjehesha dhe sot. 

Një ditë buzë detit më pyete si fëmijë 
"Vallë dashuria a deti ka më thellësi?" 
Pastaj i dashur kokën mbështete, 
përgjigje prisje kot. 
S'di në ç'thellësira humba e tëra, 
por di se s'dilja dot .

Sa herë të kam pritur, 
tek vendi që ne dimë. 
Mes shiut rrëke, 
kur era fryn stuhi. 

Të dy të lagur, strukur qëndronim, 
e s'ndjenim ne vetmi. 
Vetë më mësove se dashuria 
ka diell dhe në shi. 
Vetë më mësove se dashuria 
gjithë qiellin ka çati.

----------


## heret a vone

Dashuri apo zjarr-  Odeta Katundi- Top Albania Radio

Mbi kembet e zbathura perplaset nje vale
E ritmi i saj mbi to troket ngadale
Te gjithe te shkujdesur te lumtur vallzojne
Po ritmit te embel dicka i mungon..

Mes mijra njerzish shikimin tend e ndjej
Me sy te kerkoj ku je fshehur s'e gjej
Tik taket e zemres po rriten ngadale
Kjo ndjenje e cuditeshme esht dashuri apo zjarr

Nje cast krejt pa pritur frymemarrjen ta degjoj
Ndonse syri s'te sheh zemra jo nuk gabon
Peshperite ngrohtesisht lidhja jone le t'vazhdoje
O engjelli im kjo do jete endrra jone

Syt e tu me takojn e me thone sa shum fjale
Une e ndjej e kuptoj krejt e skuqur une jam
Me shtrengon me rrembim si te cmendur vallzojm
As shikimet qortuese te njerzve s'na ndajne

O bobo si tja bej nuk e di cila jam
Vehten time se njoh si te rash ty nder krah
Ishte ritmi magjik apo dy syte e tu
Apo qielli i pa fund si dashuria per ty.

----------


## Liceisti

(Nuk më kujtohet titulli, por e di që është kënduar nga Nertila Koka)

Një ditë shoku im 
tha me zemër plot
"të dua, përherë, të dua"!
Ëndrra mori fund, 
syri dritë më çeli mua!
Çeli buzëqeshja 
si petale lulesh,
erdhi tek unë dashuria....

Ëndërrova unë 
për këtë çast të bukur
plot me ndjenja 
në netët pa gjumë.
Oh, sa thjesht ai erdhi, 
si një fllad pa zhurmë!
Oh, sa shumë fjalë 
unë kisha menduar,
por veç me ty fola unë.

Dashurinë e kishim 
në mes nesh përherë;
ajo rritej si lastar i blertë!
Në mes njerëzve rendim,
qeshnim si fëmijë të dy tok....
Me ty shoku im do të ecim
krah-për-krah në jetë.

----------


## ChuChu

Nje nga te preferuarat e mia dhe te Forever-es (see, i remember!). Te pershendes zemer. 

Per nje cast me ndali zemra - Pirro Cako & Rovena Dilo. 

Për nje çast me ndali zemra, s'ishe ti, 
Shpirtin sonte ma trazove përsëri 
Më kujtohet sa shumë prisja 
Që të ndjeja erën tënde 
Kthehu dhe një herë të të shihja 

Ëndrra gjumin ma këputi e më zgjoi 
Mbi nën kresë ta ndjeva frymën, ku je ti 
Puthjet ende janë të nxehta 
S'na i ftoh dot largësia 
Eja mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra 

Unë dhe ti 
Lusnim natën që edhe pak të zgjaste 
Të mos kish agim 
Edhe dielli fare të mos lindte 
Vetëm unë dhe ti 
Lusnim natën që pafund të zgjaste 
Të mos kish mbarim 
Edhe dielli atë ditë të shuhej 
Ndarje të mos kish 
Nëse mijëra kilometra sot na ndajnë 

Mos më thuaj humbi dashuria 
Më të madhe e bën largësia 
Eja zemer netët ti përcjellim si dikur 

Dashuria nis me ty, me ty mbaron 
Je kuptimi që merr dita sa fillon 
Puthjet ende janë të nxehta 
S'na i ftoh dot largësia 
Eja, mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra 

Mos më thuaj humbi dashuria 
Më të madhe e bën largësia 
Eja zemer netët ti përcjellim si dikur

----------


## forever

se tani e pashe faqen e pare una..
ti vjosa do me vdesesh mua me ato serenatat e di une ..tanui me kujtohet ajo tjetra qe e ekndon ermira by the way..kjo teme eshte koti..jane aq shume kenge dashurie sa ke te zesh e ke te lesh me pare...megjithate hajt mo 

E di s'kam të drejtë 
Ta thurr unë k'të këngë 
Se ty vajz' e dashur 
Të shoh veç në ëndërr 
Dhe bashk' kur u ndamë 
Nuk thamë nat'n e mirë 
Por thamë lamtumirë 

Të lutem ti falma gabimin e rëndë 
Se sot zemra ime këndon veç k'të këngë 
Por vuan e jotja dhe dhimbja s'durohet 
Por prapë nuk bashkohet 

(refren) 
Harroje, harroje 
Ti dashurinë tonë 
Largoji ti brengat 
E lumtur jeto 
-------------- 

Se ti e di mirë tani 
se ç'esht' dashuria 
Një mall ndjenj' e zjarrtë 
që prap' gjithkush e do

----------


## Angeluk

Artisti:West Side Family

Titulli :e mira/e keqja: esazhi

*1*

ZGJOHEM NE MENGJES ME AFSHIN TEND
GJYSMA E VETES TIME ME MUNGON
S'DUA TA PRANOJ POR E PRANOJ...
NUK JAM,NUK JE,NUK EKZISTOJME...
NDIEJ TRUPIN TE ME FTOHET NE K'TE NATE
KU JANE PREKJET E TUA TE ME NGROHIN PRAPE
TANI NUK JAM , NUK JEMI NE
SA FTOHTE K'TE NATE,SA FTOHTE K'TE NATE...

*2*

NE ÇDO HAP QE HEDH,NE MENDJEN TIME JE TI
DUA TY TE T'HARROJ,POR PRAP JE TI
S'DUA TA  PRANOJ VETEN,VETEN TIME NUK E DI
DHE KUR ÇDO GJE E VOGEL NDODH NE ÇDO VEPRIM JE TI
U NDODHA NJE MOMENT MIDIS TEJE DHE MEJE,
NUK E DI NE ME DOJE,A ME URREJE?
SE JE TI NE K'TO VARGJE,NE K'TO NOTA
SE JE TI,PA TY S'KA KUPTIM,NUK TE HARROVA!
ÇDO MOMENT QE MARRE FRYME...[JE TI]
ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...[JE VETEM TI]
JE GJITHÇKA,ÇFARE KAM,PLOTESIMI I SHPIRTIT TIM
JA ÇFARE DUA,S'DUA TE T'HUMBAS JE VETEM TI
ÇDO MOMENT QE MARRE FRYME...[JE TI...]
ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...[JE VETEM TI...]
JE GJITHÇKA,ÇFARE KAM,PLOTESIMI I SHPIRTIT TIM
JA ÇFARE DUA,S'DUA TE T'HUMBAS JE VETEM TI

*REF*

DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...

*3*

VETEM NJE MOMENT DEGJO,DUA TE T'SHOH TE T'NJOH
DUA TE DI,JE TI QE KOMLIKON,
JE TI QE THUA JO,JE TI QE THUA PO
DAKORT,POR NUK MUNDEM DAKORT TE JEM GJITHMONE
JE TI QE BEN JETEN TIME KOMPLEKSE
NDONJEHERE NUK ME KUPTON,
NDONJEHERE S'KUPTON AS VETEN
POR PRAPE TE URREJ,TE DUA NE NJE KOHE
KAM KOHE QE TE NJOHE BABE,DUA TE T'NJOH
ÇDO MOMENT QE MARR FRYME...[ÇDO MOMENT QE MARR FRYME...]
ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...[ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...]
JE GJITHÇKA,ÇFARE KAM,PLOTESIMI I SHPIRTIT TIM
JA ÇFARE DUA,S'DUA TE T'HUMBAS JE VETEM TI
ÇDO MOMENT KU MARR FRYME...[ÇDO MOMENT QE MARR FRYME...]
ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...[ÇDO MOMENT QE JETOJ...]
JE GJITHÇKA,ÇFARE KAM,PLOTESIMI I SHPIRTIT TIM
JA ÇFARE DUA,S'DUA TE T'HUMBAS JE VETEM TI

*4*

ZGJOHEM NE MENGJES ME AFSHIN TEND
GJYSMA E VETES TIME ME MUNGON
S'DUA TA PRANOJ POR E PRANOJ...
NUK JAM,NUK JE,NUK EKZISTOJME...
NDIEJ TRUPIN TE ME FTOHET NE K'TE NATE
KU JANE PREKJET E TUA TE ME NGROHIN PRAPE
TANI NUK JAM , NUK JEMI NE
SA FTOHTE K'TE NATE,SA FTOHTE K'TE NATE...

*REF*

DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...
DUA TE SHOH DY SYTE E TREMBUR
DUA TE PUTH BUZEN E ÇMENDUR
DUA TE T'SHOH,DUA TE T'PUTH TY SI ATEHERE...

DUA TE SHOH BABE!

ju pershendes te gjitheve me kete kenge

me respekt Angeluk

----------


## Gjallica

Lulja e Kujtimit 9kengetarit nuk ia mbaj mend emrin)

1.Lulja jote me eshte thare
   per kujtim qe ma dhane
   une me lot po e ujis
   emrin tend e pershperis,

2.Kete poezi e shkruj me vaj
   atje ti shoh syte e saj
   sikur dojne te me tregojne
   se prap me dashurion

3.Dua te bertas me ze te qaj
   e di qe une kam me shume faj
   dua prap t'rend nga pak
   me shishe Skenderbe konjak.

----------

